# Help! installing ubuntu stays stuck?



## Crotas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi i have a Windows Xp and im sick of it, I got a Live Ubuntu (6.06) Cd of a friend of mine who works with computers and every time i try to install Ubuntu i get the same problem, this is what happens I restart my computer I get the Ubuntu Option screen I press Start or Install ubunut I get a Loading linux kernel screen and then I get the ubuntu Loading screen where it says:

Louding Essential Diver OK
Mounting Root File System 

Here is where the problems come it doesnt give me a ok it skips to a black screen and it says Uncompressing Linux...Ok, Booting the kernel and then nothing else happens :S it just stays stuck there doesnt mater what i press i just get weird letters etc only when i do Ctrl,Alt,Del it restarts my computer :S How to fix this!?!


----------



## Crotas (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry for the double post!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

looks like you will have to tell Ubuntu what screen analysis you have .. I went through the same and I had to write some command at the start to overcome the problem .. .. but why don't you download a more recent version .. or even the LIVE CD version .. 

I now use the 7.10 Live CD which works normally, installation was not as painful as version 6 .. sorry don't remember what I did .. but I think it's part of the menu that comes up .. instead of putting boot at the command prompt you have to tell it to do something with VGA .. sorry a long time ago .. I'll try finding my old CD and see what the options are when booting ..


----------



## Crotas (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok thanks only the DL is really big for the connection here and it will take a very long time to download but i will still try


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It seems that I have 3 cd's for Ubuntu, v6.1, 7.04 & 7.10.
Booting v6.1 & at the bottom of the screen shows function keys & F4 is to change VGA setting. Select the VGA option with Key F4 from your keyboard. A pop up shows with VGA and below I got a selection 640*480*16. use the keyboard arrow to select the 640*480*16 and hit enter. The area will now show the selection. Now hit Enter again to boot or install Ubuntu.

The PC I tried this on is a P4 1.8GHz with 1GB Memory, after hitting enter to install the screen went black for about 2 minutes when a cursor started to show in the top left hand corner and then a short while later I started to get output to the monitor as things loaded. I was tempted a couple of times as I waited to abort .. only the fact that the CD front panel LED was flashing in unison with my Hard drive Front panel LED did I decide to be patient and not rush .. 

good luck with your install .. btw all my cd's are live CD's .. means they should boot and run from memory ..


----------



## Crotas (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks a whole bunch! im going to try that out now ! ill inform you if there is any progress (or not)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You're welcome .. good luck .. hope to hear good news when you post next.
Don't think that you'll just boot & run though .. Linux is a whole new ball game ..


----------



## Crotas (Jan 27, 2008)

im sorry to say it didnt work when i pressed F4 i got only the option to put in 460*680*16 so i picked that since that was the most semilliar to what you recommended, it booted as you said i got the screen and it loaded precisely as before after i got a black screen this time not with anything written so i tougth it was loading i left it for at least an half an hour when i came back i saw nothing changed and pressed enter a few weird letters and numbers appeared and i knew it went wrong again... so it didnt work


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

are you given any other options ??? I only had the one .. you might have to choose something a bit different ..

try Safe Graphics mode if it's an option .. some have had some luck with that .. others solved their problems by downloading 6.10.
it's a graphics interface problem .. doesn't recognise the VGA card. one guy dumped his ATI card from PCI and used the onboard graphics card .. it's another option if you have similar set up


----------



## Crotas (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes I was given a few other options but i dont remember what they were i have tried to use safe graphic mode before and it gave me the same error... so I think that wont work : (

I think for now its not possible for me to have ubuntu on my computer ill just stay stuck with Windows 

Thanks for the help guys appreciate it


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you can find a way to download and burn Ubuntu 7.10 do it .. maybe a visit to an Internet cafe , some school or college network link, a friend with a high-speed line .. 

replace your Graphics card with one that does work .. I said ATI before but I think it may have been NVidia .. My PC has Intel on-board .. but research it on the net before you buy .. alternatively borrow a graphics card from someone that has done an upgrade ..

if you can't do it now . don't give up .. try again later ..


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

When you're at the black screen, press CTRL+ALT+F1 and see if that displays anything. You may wish to also try the other Function keys (F2 - F12). You should see something for both F1 and F2. The graphical output will be on either F7 or F8. If all else fails, you should be able to do an install without any graphics (text mode). However, this won't let you try Linux before installing it. If all else fails, you may wish to go with either a newer version of Ubuntu or perhaps Fedora 8. However, both will require large downloads. 

If all else fails, you can use Ubuntu's free CD program. Visit http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu and use the Request Free CD option. It'll take some time for the CD to be delivered, but it'll be free. I believe they're able to deliver to most countries. Also, you may wish to hold off for another 11 days if you're going to download Ubuntu since the new version 8.04 will be released in 11 days.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

that's nice to know .. another CD for the collection :grin:


----------

